# Any Interest in a Rally/Get-together?



## Jim (Aug 13, 2008)

Would there be any interest in trying to form a rally/get-together for the fall of 2009 or possibly 2010 for like 3 days?

We could try to find a body of water that has lodging, & boat rentals. This way people could bring their boats if they wanted or they could just rent. We could try to find a body of water that was central to all or close to central as possible.

I figure if we start planning it from now it would give everyone plenty of time to clear their calendars and save some money for the trip.


If there is no interest, that is fine too :LOL2: If I was loaded I would come out to each one of your States to fish with you guys at least once.

Any ideas or thoughts, please fire away.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 13, 2008)

I think it would be fun! Although I'd say its gonna be hard to get a "central" body of water for everyone as most I think are quite spread out. But I would be all up for it as long as I could get off and it wasn't too awful out of the way. :beer:


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2008)

Bubba said:


> I think it would be fun! Although I'd say its gonna be hard to get a "central" body of water for everyone as most I think are quite spread out. But I would be all up for it as long as I could get off and it wasn't too awful out of the way. :beer:



Thats the spirit! Your about to drive 17 hours to Canada :LOL2: From where you live you could be anywhere central in 5-6 tops :mrgreen:


----------



## brewfish (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Jim i'll actually be reasonably close to you in a couple of weeks. I'm heading up to Eastford CT and will be there Aug 30 - Sep 8 I'm sure i could convince the wife to let me go play at least on one of those days. :mrgreen:


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Great idea, but it would have to be local for me. If there was a local one, I am in.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Aug 13, 2008)

check out lake shelbyville. It would still be a 6 hour trip for me, but there is lodging and camping available and it is a decent size lake with state parks on two sides.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm like others, it would probably depend on location.


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm for it. I'm driving to MN from TN next week, and that's 20 hours.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 13, 2008)

How about everyone kinda start throwing out distances/time they could drive for something like this? That way maybe we could get a better idea of maybe where it could be at? :-k

As for me, I'm pretty open. If it was a 3-day weekend thing or something, I could probably do 5-6 hours anyway.


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds good bubba. I'm ready to drive to Lake Guntersville in Alabama. Thats 20 hours for me.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 13, 2008)

I just read the original inquiry and saw that you said fall.

I would probably be out at that time of the year. October is always booked solid on the weekends with family birthdays and other obligations. November gets heavily into deer season here and the holidays.


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> I just read the original inquiry and saw that you said fall.
> 
> I would probably be out at that time of the year. October is always booked solid on the weekends with family birthdays and other obligations. November gets heavily into deer season here and the holidays.



I was just throwing that out there to give everyone enough time to clear schedules and save a little $$ for lodging in stuff.


----------



## geemyrick (Aug 13, 2008)

Or you can even make it a regional type of thing. You could break it into as many regions as you would like and we can have a tournament. With bragging rights for the region with the most turnout, biggest fish and most fish caught. Might be a little hard to put together but you could have 1 rep from all the regions do the research and find the locations… we would all do it on the same 3 days. Just a thought


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't think I could pull off much more than an hour and a half at this point. And that even, is iffy. And, I wouldn't be able to do Friday night, just a Saturday night.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 13, 2008)

forget driveing, its almost cheaper to fly these days and rent a car. So a location with a central airport hub would be nice.


----------



## Cubman (Aug 13, 2008)

I would be interested if it were somewhat local. Maybe some where like Land Between The Lakes (https://www.lbl.org/Home.html)? It is a four/five hour drive for me, but seems pretty central (geographically). I have never boated there, though.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 13, 2008)

Cubman said:


> I would be interested if it were somewhat local. Maybe some where like Land Between The Lakes (https://www.lbl.org/Home.html)? It is a four/five hour drive for me, but seems pretty central (geographically). I have never boated there, though.



I could probably make that since LBL is about 20 minutes from my front door. :lol:


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds good Jim but, I have to be in bed by 10:00 :lol: 

I'd push for a 6 hr drive, 20 hour drives would put some out all week for a 3 day get together. would the location map we got share any light on the subject? https://www.frappr.com/tinboats


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 14, 2008)

jim lake guntersville is only 5 miles from me


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 14, 2008)

What about Dale Hollow in Tenessee.


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm interested, depending on location. I like the idea, hope you can get it together. Being retired now, time/distance is not a big concern for me. Anything east of Illinois and west of the Atlantic works or as far south as eastern Tennessee. I know there are a few from down that way who would make it to Norris or Dale Hollow (both about 10 hours away for me) but I don't know how far that is from the east coast people?? The midwest (Illinois, Wisconsin, Michigan & Minnisota) have great fishing lakes too.....


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd be interested as long as it is a one day drive... 8 hours or less. I could probably be convinced to travel a tad bit farther if I had plenty of heads up on date and location. I def. think it is something we should try to do.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 14, 2008)

I would like to attend a rally/get-together. Looking at the map of members, it seems maybe western Pa. or eastern Ohio would be the most central point for one. That would make it a ten hour drive for me. It would be wonderful to meet my idols.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 14, 2008)

Interested.....yes, can I afford it....lol, doubt it. Regardless of where it is, it'll be too far for some to drive. Now if you can talk the czar to lowering gas prices........... :wink: 

ST


----------



## shamoo (Aug 14, 2008)

Im going to throw out a name, Sodus Bay, New York. Lodgeing is cheap,(sleeps 8) its right on the Bay, boats stay in the water,GREAT fishing, My buddy goes there twice a year, if interested I can get more information.(LMB, SMB, PIKE, SALMON)


----------



## minicuda (Aug 14, 2008)

we could do 2 one eastcoats and one west?


----------



## Jim (Aug 14, 2008)

minicuda said:


> we could do 2 one eastcoats and one west?



Im thinking along those lines too!


----------



## mtnman (Aug 14, 2008)

Im in as long as I dont have to leave 10hr radius. Gas prices will be the killer but so will the out of state license for some. Heres Pennsylvania info


*Pennsylvania Fish License Information 
License Type Age Cost Replacement Cost Fee *
One-Day Tourist Fishing 16 & up $25.00 $5.00 $1.00 
Resident Fishing 16 - 64 $21.00 $5.00 $1.00 
Senior Resident Fishing 65 & up $10.00 $5.00 $1.00 
One-Day Resident Fishing 16 & up $10.00 $5.00 $1.00 
Non-Resident Fishing 16 & up $51.00 $5.00 $1.00 
Three-Day Tourist Fishing 16 & up $25.00 $5.00 $1.00 
Seven-Day Tourist Fishing 16 & up $33.00 $5.00 $1.00 
Trout/Salmon Permit 16 & up $8.00 $0.00 $1.00 
Lake Erie Permit 16 & up $8.00 $0.00 $1.00 
Combination Permit 16 & up $14.00 $8.00 $1.00


Maybe if a couple guys can meet at a certain place or state they can all pack into 1 car or truck and then split the gas so looking for a travel buddie or 2 could save alot of cash. As long as my car can make it there im in. If not theres always Greyhound.


----------



## DahFISH (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm up for it! Heck, I've driven up to 11hrs to visit inlaws. I'm sure I could do it for fishing. :lol:


----------



## biggun79 (Aug 15, 2008)

i would all so like to do it at land beween the lakes its about 45 min from the house .We went a few mounths ag and had alot of luck


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 15, 2008)

how about a trade a trip for people with limited income or for people with limited time were you can trade fishing trips with other members in our region or take a member out visiting your area


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2008)

Just throwing this out there, Its not set in stone.........How does legendary Dale Hollow in Tennessee sound? 

For me and Marine0321 and Remo it would be a 20 hour drive (1009 miles roughly) If I tow a boat, or a quick flight if we rent a boat.


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm Game! :wink:


----------



## Cubman (Aug 15, 2008)

I would definitely attend! It's only two and a half hours from my house.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 15, 2008)

As long as Esquireds NOT going im in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> As long as Esquireds NOT going im in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What do you mean? Im Picking him up on my way down. You two will have to share a cottage.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 15, 2008)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > As long as Esquireds NOT going im in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...





:shock:


----------



## biggun79 (Aug 15, 2008)

dall hollo works for me


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 15, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...


I'll bring the dueling-pistols :twisted: 

lol
ST


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 16, 2008)

Jim said:


> Just throwing this out there, Its not set in stone.........How does legendary Dale Hollow in Tennessee sound?
> 
> For me and Marine0321 and Remo it would be a 20 hour drive (1009 miles roughly) If I tow a boat, or a quick flight if we rent a boat.



I'd be in for sure. I would have to fill a back seat or rent a boat as my little boat wouldn't handle Dale. It would only be about a 3 hour drive for me.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 16, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> I'll bring the dueling-pistols :twisted:
> 
> lol
> ST



Id say bring something else but this is rated PG!! [-X [-X [-X Hallow is only 7 hours from us,me and joe are so there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 16, 2008)

Sounds great to me, it a be a 4 hour drive for us. Now I'm assuming bring the family correct? reason I ask is I went thru something similar and me and another fellow showed up with wivfe and kids and we was the only ones :lol: Talk about a stare down.

Also I have never been there but I heard it can get really shallow on the water, and you may be better off renting a boat cause they had them rigged up for shallow? is that a rumor or not?


----------



## DahFISH (Aug 16, 2008)

It looks like a 750mi., 13hr drive straight though to Dale Hollow State Park in kentucky for me. A little long, but not out of the question. If it works out for me I would bring my tracker. As far as I can tell the lake has some good depth to it. They do scuba and spear fishing there. Iam sure its like any other lake, with Its shallow flats and dropoffs.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 16, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Sounds great to me, it a be a 4 hour drive for us. Now I'm assuming bring the family correct? reason I ask is I went thru something similar and me and another fellow showed up with wivfe and kids and we was the only ones :lol: Talk about a stare down.
> 
> Also I have never been there but I heard it can get really shallow on the water, and you may be better off renting a boat cause they had them rigged up for shallow? is that a rumor or not?




Dale Hollow is DEEP. Even when I head down to fish smallmouth in the winter and it is at winter pool the lake is very deep.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 16, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds great to me, it a be a 4 hour drive for us. Now I'm assuming bring the family correct? reason I ask is I went thru something similar and me and another fellow showed up with wivfe and kids and we was the only ones :lol: Talk about a stare down.
> ...



Yea my bad, I'm actually thinking of another one, its REELFOOT LAKE in TN, its right there by state 55 highway, thats the one I here is mostly shallow and they have speciale boats built for it??? like I said its a rumor for me, anyone been there? what about you WaterWings?


----------



## Mossy535 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd certainly be up for Dale Hollow or LBL! 

Mark


----------



## whj812 (Aug 16, 2008)

Jim said:


> Just throwing this out there, Its not set in stone.........How does legendary Dale Hollow in Tennessee sound?
> 
> For me and Marine0321 and Remo it would be a 20 hour drive (1009 miles roughly) If I tow a boat, or a quick flight if we rent a boat.



Im there!!! Let me know when it is!! I can wait to get back to Dale Hollow!!! Im sure that if we do do this at DH, everyone will have a great time!!! Plus you cant beat being out in the middle of nowhere!!! That place is amazing!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 16, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> alumacraftjoe said:
> 
> 
> > FishingBuds said:
> ...



Nope, never been there. When we owned the Tracker we only went to KY/Barkley Lakes.


----------



## Andy (Aug 17, 2008)

I've seen Dale Hollow on TV. Been wanting to go there for a long time. I would be up for the 6 hr drive. Lets make this thing happen!

Looks like lots of coves to hide in from the bigger boats... LOL I'll have a bailing bucket with me just in case...


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm in for it since I only live 1.5 hrs away and suggested the Hollow back on the 17th of July. Now I'll have to try to find some new honney holes.


----------



## Jim (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok, It seems like there is enough interest for the first one. :beer:

What I need to do is find a place that has lodging, boat rentals, and boat docks right on the water, and a place that will allow us to set up a few chairs, tables, grills and stuff. Anyone have any recommendations?

Also we need to nail down a few dates to move forward. I'm thinking July-August 2009. 3 days?

Open to all suggestions.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 18, 2008)

Jim said:


> Ok, It seems like there is enough interest for the first one. :beer:
> 
> What I need to do is find a place that has lodging, boat rentals, and boat docks right on the water, and a place that will allow us to set up a few chairs, tables, grills and stuff. Anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> ...



I think fall would be better. Pretty sure it is mostly all night fishing in the summer months because the lake is so clear. I only usually fish there Nov-Feb.


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 18, 2008)

Summer months are mainly good at night... the day can be tough. Mid fall should be great...

Jim, did you get my PM with the info?


----------



## Jim (Aug 18, 2008)

G3_Guy said:


> Summer months are mainly good at night... the day can be tough. Mid fall should be great...
> 
> Jim, did you get my PM with the info?



Yes I did! Thank you! Trying to go through all that info!


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 18, 2008)

I also agree, Jul-Aug is really hot in Tenn and fishing during the day when it is 95-100 plus is not any fun.... Fall would be much, much better.

I didn't see an answer to someone's question regarding whether this is a family event or only for fishermen-women members?

I would make the drive for the event then also make it a vacation as well while in the area. Coun't me in so far (but probably not if it is in July/Aug).


----------



## slim357 (Aug 18, 2008)

Im interested but dont know about that 11hour drive, i could prob cut that down to 8 or 9 the way I drive but still, I think the longest road trip i have made on my own was from oc md to morgantown wv, and that was only about 6 hours.


----------



## Jim (Aug 18, 2008)

Everyone start throwing dates out there so we can narrow down a time frame.

End of September maybe? I would assume families welcome! I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 18, 2008)

I might recommend sometime around Mid October... The leaves should be turning around that time and those of you who might be making a vacation out this, would really enjoy the scenery... if mother nature cooperates of course.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 18, 2008)

G3_Guy said:


> I might recommend sometime around Mid October... The leaves should be turning around that time and those of you who might be making a vacation out this, would really enjoy the scenery... if mother nature cooperates of course.




Concur, 3rd week of October 2009. Family time, I'll bring mine if ya bring yours  

How about thinking of some friendly competition, 2 person team drawed from a hat?? winners get bragging rights or we could play for pinks :lol:

Jim bring your new grill :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 18, 2008)

This is a great idea, hopefully it will all work out. I have no idea how long the drive would be, but it would be worth it to meet everyone. I am sure I could find some other local members to do a car pool. Make the plans and I will try my best to be there.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 18, 2008)

!!!!ROAD TRIP!!!!


----------



## Jim (Aug 18, 2008)

shamoo said:


> !!!!ROAD TRIP!!!!



*ROADTRIP!*


:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks to be about 4 hours from here. I might could pull it off, probably towing a boat as well (I hate renting boats or borrowing boats when I know mine is sitting high and dry in the driveway).


----------



## shamoo (Aug 18, 2008)

I think they have cabins and house boats you can rent, not to mention motels.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd vote for anytime in October. Late September would be okay, but like was already mentioned the leaves and great fishing would make the long trip some are going to make really worth it. I can't wait!!!! :beer: road trip! I'd be up for bringing the family as well as along as others come along, because my wife and kids will not fish near as much as me.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd definetly be game! I think DH would only be about maybe a 3-4hr trip for me. Also, If any of you not-so local guys didn't wanna pull your boat all that way, I'd more than likely have an open seat for anyone that wanted to ride along. :beer:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 19, 2008)

It is about 4 hours from me, just because I have to go around the world to get there. :roll: 

Nothing but backroads unless you travel several miles to the north and cut south or several miles to the south and cut back north.

Fall fishing would definitely be best by a long shot but it would also knock me out of coming, more than likely.

One other thing to consider is that KY and TN fishing licenses are not reciprocal on DH, even though the lake straddles the state line. You might want to consider holding it far enough in one state or the other as to not be concerned with wandering over the line while fishing unless everyone wants to purchase both licenses. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Our licenses are reciprocal over on KY Lake for the shared waters plus several miles on either side.


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 19, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> It is about 4 hours from me, just because I have to go around the world to get there. :roll:
> 
> Nothing but backroads unless you travel several miles to the north and cut south or several miles to the south and cut back north.
> 
> ...




I would definately vote for the Tenn side. Were are planning a 7-10 day trip and will be fishing in Norris Lake, Tn after the 3-day TinBoats event so, four of us buy out of state Tn. licenses works good. We'll also be driving through the smokies, Cades Cove, etc., making it a nice vacation. We have family in Jellico/LaFollette area we'll stay with for a few days while we fish Norris. We'll also be golfing at Crooked Creek in Oneida (where BassNBob is from). I know there are a lot of Tennessee members who would also like the Tn side, but I suspect there are some Kentucky members coming as well. Just my vote for Tn side.....


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 19, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> I would definately vote for the Tenn side. Were are planning a 7-10 day trip and will be fishing in Norris Lake, Tn after the 3-day TinBoats event so, four of us buy out of state Tn. licenses works good. We'll also be driving through the smokies, Cades Cove, etc., making it a nice vacation. We have family in Jellico/LaFollette area we'll stay with for a few days while we fish Norris. We'll also be golfing at Crooked Creek in Oneida (where BassNBob is from). I know there are a lot of Tennessee members who would also like the Tn side, but I suspect there are some Kentucky members coming as well. Just my vote for Tn side.....



Eagle Cove Resort might be the place to stay/launch from then... They are right on the border... so if you wanted to fish KY, you could go there and vice versa. Doesn't matter to me either way... just say when and where.


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 19, 2008)

G3_Guy said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > I would definately vote for the Tenn side. Were are planning a 7-10 day trip and will be fishing in Norris Lake, Tn after the 3-day TinBoats event so, four of us buy out of state Tn. licenses works good. We'll also be driving through the smokies, Cades Cove, etc., making it a nice vacation. We have family in Jellico/LaFollette area we'll stay with for a few days while we fish Norris. We'll also be golfing at Crooked Creek in Oneida (where BassNBob is from). I know there are a lot of Tennessee members who would also like the Tn side, but I suspect there are some Kentucky members coming as well. Just my vote for Tn side.....
> ...




Great idea =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 19, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> I would definately vote for the Tenn side. Were are planning a 7-10 day trip and will be fishing in Norris Lake, Tn after the 3-day TinBoats event so, four of us buy out of state Tn. licenses works good. We'll also be driving through the smokies, Cades Cove, etc., making it a nice vacation. We have family in Jellico/LaFollette area we'll stay with for a few days while we fish Norris. We'll also be golfing at Crooked Creek in Oneida (where BassNBob is from). I know there are a lot of Tennessee members who would also like the Tn side, but I suspect there are some Kentucky members coming as well. Just my vote for Tn side.....




Yes, I would obviously vote for the KY side..... :lol:


----------



## Bubba (Aug 19, 2008)

G3_Guy said:


> Eagle Cove Resort might be the place to stay/launch from then... They are right on the border



Is that where you go on your DH trips?


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 19, 2008)

Bubba said:


> G3_Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Eagle Cove Resort might be the place to stay/launch from then... They are right on the border
> ...



Yep! :wink:


----------



## Bubba (Aug 19, 2008)

Is it time for this yet? :mrgreen:


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 19, 2008)

For those of you coming from out of state, these links and information may help you when the time comes.

*TN:*
https://www.tennessee.gov/twra/fishlicense.html

*KY:*
https://fw.ky.gov/license/olpsintro.aspx


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 19, 2008)

G3_Guy said:


> For those of you coming from out of state, these links and information may help you when the time comes.
> 
> *TN:*
> https://www.tennessee.gov/twra/fishlicense.html
> ...



Couldn't find the rates for out of stes licenses in KY????


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 19, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> Couldn't find the rates for out of stes licenses in KY????




https://fw.ky.gov/licensefees0708.asp?lid=1819&NavPath=C128C199C295


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 19, 2008)

I would vote Tenn. side as well. For me it makes no difference as I will already have to buy an out of State KY license because I do a lot of fishing in KY, but for guys traveling just for this buying two wouldn't be in their best interest. Most of the lake requires a TN license. I think KY covers only 1/4 of lake at best. This is going to be great I can't wait!


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 19, 2008)

You guys be sure and take lots of pics for us that won't be able to make it!


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> You guys be sure and take lots of pics for us that won't be able to make it!



 


What happens if you get kidnapped?


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 19, 2008)

Jim said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > You guys be sure and take lots of pics for us that won't be able to make it!
> ...



I could easily be convinced to kidnap him on the way down :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 19, 2008)

Eagle Cove Resort might be the place to stay/launch from then... They are right on the border... so if you wanted to fish KY, you could go there and vice versa. Doesn't matter to me either way... just say when and where.[/quote]

After looking at it on line, I have two thoughts:

1. While it is on the border, it seems to be located in a spot that favors the KY side and looks like you need to motor quite a ways to get to the main part of the TN side of the lake??

2. It is also quite pricey (very nice looking, but expensive). Certainly not out of the question, especially if you share the cost with others (we would have two couples to share the cost of a two-bedroom chalet). Boat rentals are high also. 

Any of you Tennessee/Kentucky guys/gals have any other suggestions on resorts?? Just curious if there are some others to consider - more geared toward fishing cabins rather than chalets with whirlpools, etc.


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 19, 2008)

I normally put in at Eagle's Cove, well the last three times anyway. I beleive you can use eigther states lic if fishing from the mouth of Wolf River back to a certain point in Wolf River. I'll find out what that position is and let ya'll know. They appear to have plenty of places to stay but I don't know the expense.

"Tennessee and Kentucky has a reciprocal agreement so that a fishing license from either state
is valid. The Dale Hollow Reciprocal fishing water is recognized in the Wolf River, including Illwill
Creek, beginning at a line crossing the Wolf River at its mouth where it joins the Obey River."

https://www.dalehollowlake.com/images/Corps-Lake_Facility_Grid_04-2004.pdf

This was taken from the Corp of Engineers web site on Dale Hollow Lake under Reciprocal Agreement.


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm about 2 hours away from the lake but we take a couple of trips a year there. Here is some information on different places around the lake. I've stayed at some of them and not in others. I want to make sure that everyone understands that this lake and the area that surrounds it is not a huge "tourist" place... it's more for those who love to fish and want to get away from the hustle and bustle of the city. There is not a Wal-Mart on every corner or a bunch of nice chain restaurants to eat at. If you're looking for something like that, you'll have to drive a good distance. It is however just a couple of hours from Nashville, Knoxville & Pigeon Forge which have more malls and tourist attractions than I care to mention. Take a look at the links below and see what you think. There may be others as well, so feel free to list them. If you have questions, post them... I may not have the answer but I will try to track them down for you.

*https://www.hollycreek.com/index.html*
This is the Eagle Cove resort we stay at, they have cabins for rent which are very nice. They have slips available as well were you can keep your boat if you bring it. It is on the upper end of the lake near KY and is at the mouth of the Wolf River.

*https://www.dalehollow.com/sportsmans lodge.htm*
This is a motel around 5-8 miles from the water. I've stayed at it as well and it's nothing fancy but it's a good little place to lay your head. They have lots of rooms and plenty of places to park your boat. This two is closer to the KY side.

*https://www.starpointresort.com/fishinfo.htm*
This is another resort type place but it doesn't have the fancy chalets like Eagle Cove does... this is an older place with different types of old cabins. I've never stayed here so I cant comment on them but I have used the marina many times and it's a good place to launch from.

*https://www.willowgrove.com/cabininfo.html*
This is another resort type place. I can tell you much about it as I have never used it. 

*https://horsecreek-resort.com/index.php*
This is a resort with cabins/houses for rent. I've never stayed at this one but I have talked to several people who have had nothing but good things to say. This one is on the lower end of the lake near the dam in TN. Not sure if they have boats or not.

*https://maps.dalehollow.org/index.html*
Here is a map of the lake with some information about different facilities.

God Bless & Good Fishing!
G3


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 20, 2008)

My non-reciprocal info


> *At the present time, there is no reciprocal fishing agreement between Kentucky and Tennessee; a separate license is required for each state's waters.


 came from here: https://www.dalehollowlake.com/

According to KDFWR regulations:



> DALE HOLLOW LAKE
> Anglers may use either a Tennessee
> or a Kentucky sport fishing license
> while fishing in the Wolf River arm of
> ...



Here is a link to a map contained on that first link. No idea why they said that when they have a map showing otherwise.

https://www.dalehollowlake.com/images/Corps_Lake_Map_04-2004.pdf


----------



## Broncoman (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd be up for this, sounds like a great get together and a chance to meet everyone. Looks like 5-6 hour drive for me.


----------



## Jim (Aug 20, 2008)

G3_Guy,
How far are the cabins from the boats at eagle cove? https://www.hollycreek.com/index.html Can we at least see the boats from the cabins? How close are the cabins to each other?

This one is catching my eye too.


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are a few pics I took of the place from the water our last trip down in February... It's not great but it'll give you an idea. 95% of the cabins are in viewing distance of the Marina and all of them are in walking distance.

These are the larger cabins we stayed in when we went in Jan. If the water is up, there is a small man made beach the kids can play on.






This was taken from the front porch of the Jan cabin. If you look to the right of this pic, the road goes all the way down along the lake and there are cabins all along the right side of the road. That's the marina in the background.





These are the smaller ones we stayed in in Feb. The big cabins from Jan. are the the left of the cabins in this pic. The Marina is to the left as well.









This was taken from the front porch of our cabin last trip.





They have a couple of small play sets as well.





Check out my Dale Hollow Gallery if you want to see what kind of fish it holds... all fish were released to fight another day. :wink: 

https://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z136/G3_Guy/Fishing Pics/TN - Dale Hollow/?start=all


----------



## Jim (Aug 20, 2008)

I think I am liking this, What do the rest of you guys think?


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 20, 2008)

Jim said:


> I think I am liking this, What do the rest of you guys think?


I am as well! :beer:


----------



## Bubba (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds good to me, Although it would depend on funds at the time for me. About the cheapest cabin they got during that time(fall) is $135/night, so like I said....It would depend on what I could afford at the time. Plus thats only the one cabin...the rest are quite a bit more. :?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 20, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Sounds good to me, Although it would depend on funds at the time for me. About the cheapest cabin they got during that time(fall) is $135/night, so like I said....It would depend on what I could afford at the time. Plus thats only the one cabin...the rest are quite a bit more. :?




Who needs a cabin........ your car or track has a back seat dont it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bubba (Aug 20, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good to me, Although it would depend on funds at the time for me. About the cheapest cabin they got during that time(fall) is $135/night, so like I said....It would depend on what I could afford at the time. Plus thats only the one cabin...the rest are quite a bit more. :?
> ...




Eh'....I don't know about that now. :? It does, but not much of one. :|


----------



## Jim (Aug 20, 2008)

Bubba,
Thinking about getting the Bigfoot Chalet Or a big cabin with multiple bedrooms and bathrooms. That is $425 per night for 5 bedrooms (will only use 2-3) and 4 full baths. That is $85 a night per bedroom. Any interest in renting a bedroom If we go that route? This is open to all.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 20, 2008)

bubba, me and joe are interested in cutting down on room rates by bunking up with a few others so your welcome to stay with us


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 20, 2008)

*Bubba* raised a valid concern which I also mentioned earlier - $135 per night and up...

*Jim* asked about the dock - these are not private docks, it is a large public marina. We'd be wise to remove all our gear anytime we come in, lunch, dinner and definately over night.

Many of the other resorts have their own private docks which are safer for leaving your gear on the boat.

The price range for other locations are from $70-$80 per night and up (two bedroom, 4-6 persons) but don't have the amenities like the whilrpools, etc. - more geared for a fishing weekend than a luxurious vacation spot. I would think that those would be more appealing for our members wants???

Again I would ask the locals to help out with assessing the numerous resorts to find one that is affordable amd meets our fishing needs. *G3_Guy* has postd several options to look at.

Again, just adding my 2 cents worth. After many trips to other lakes, I have always found it more comfortable staying at family owned or smaller resorts with private docks than at the large resorts located by the huge public marinas....


----------



## Jim (Aug 20, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> *Bubba* raised a valid concern which I also mentioned earlier - $135 per night and up...
> 
> *Jim* asked about the dock - these are not private docks, it is a large public marina. We'd be wise to remove all our gear anytime we come in, lunch, dinner and definately over night.
> 
> ...




I agree...I'm going at this blind. The cheaper rates are appealing.


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 20, 2008)

Jim said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > *Bubba* raised a valid concern which I also mentioned earlier - $135 per night and up...
> ...



Not so much the cheaper rates as the security of a smaller resort, cabins generally closer to the lake, docks generaly more private and secure, less commercialized and more family oriented and all around a better deal for a group like ours to enjoy socialize and fish in one of the better lakes in the country.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 21, 2008)

If we do go this way, I wouldn't mind splitting the cost with someone that wanted to share a cabin. But I am kinda seeing FishingCop's views too....It would be nice not to have to worry about anything when we all leave our boats at night. And I know quite a few of you guys probably don't have rod lockers n' such to keep everything out of site. So it would be a PITA to have to lug all your gear back and forth every morning if we could find a place where we could leave it in the boats. :?


----------



## Zum (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats some funny stuff there.


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 21, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > FishingCop said:
> ...



I'm not trying to push EC down anyone's throat and I certainly realize everyone's concerns regarding price... especially in today's economy. However, I've stayed there my past two trips and have had a great experience. I plan on staying there on my next two trips this winter and New Years as well. It didn't have that "big resort feel", at least the past times I've spent there. My only concern, would be for those members who would be making a family vacation out of this... I'm not sure the other locals have the amenities to keep the wife and kids peaceful and happy for 3 days and as I mentioned earlier, there is not a ton of things to see, other than nature, in that area. It might be wise to start a list of who all plans to attend and who they would be bringing with them. This might help us get a feel for the type of place needed. As for the boat dock, I left my boat tied up 5 nights there and never had a problem... but like Bubba mentioned I have lockable storage which I utilized. For those of you who do not, they do have roller carts which you can use to haul your stuff back and forth with if needed. There is only one road in and out of the resort and they have staff that stay in the office each night, which is directly in front of the two walkways down to the dock. Again, not trying to sound like this is the only place available, as it's not. I just want to make sure everyone and their family are covered. Once we get a good list of attendees together, I can call around to some of these different places and see what they have available and what kind of deals they can offer.

As FC mentioned, check out the other links and see what you think. Post your comments and let's discuss. I'm up for whatever the group decides.


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 21, 2008)

As FC mentioned, check out the other links and see what you think. Post your comments and let's discuss. I'm up for whatever the group decides.[/quote]



I have looked at several other possibilities and I am beginning to see that this particular lake does not have many (if any) private resorts with private docks, etc. They all seem to have the large marinas (rather than a small private dock) - I thimk that is because of them being Corp of Engineer lakes and have limited accessability. I am more used to places like Bull Shoals, Norfolk and Table Rock in Mo & Arkansas or resorts up in Wisconsin, Michigan and Minn.

That being said, I'm believing that we won't find a small resort with private facilities like I envisioned. I yeild to G3's ideas since he has been there and has seen them first hand. I'm still checking some web sites to see what I find, but I'm thinking I'll not find what I had in mind......

I agree with his suggestion to see how many, who, and what they are looking for, then find a place that acomodates most of our needs....


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2008)

I am going to start a new thread to get ideas of Who is in.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm sure you guys will have a great time. DH is on my short list of lakes to hit before too awfully long. I fished Lake Cumberland this spring.

Unfortunately, October is always next to impossible for me to get away on the weekends.  

I hope you guys seine the lake.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 22, 2008)

It would be a 772 Mile / 13 hour drive for me. I would love to come down with my boat but I don't think its possible and I'm not sure either of my vehicles would make it #-o . Alright, whose coming down my way? (South Jersey) Maybe I could hitch a ride with Jim when he is pickin up Capt. Ahab...


----------



## Popeye (Aug 23, 2008)

Man, I was sitting here being all bummed out that there would be no way I could partake in this event and then I realized this is for October _2009_. It is a 9 1/2 hour drive, prolly 11 with the boat but I might be able to make it. I can start saving for it right after Christmas. $25.00 a week tucked away will be $1000.00 by Oct. Maybe even bring whats-her-name... (my wife) :lol:


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Man, I was sitting here being all bummed out that there would be no way I could partake in this event and then I realized this is for October _2009_. It is a 9 1/2 hour drive, prolly 11 with the boat but I might be able to make it. I can start saving for it right after Christmas. $25.00 a week tucked away will be $1000.00 by Oct. Maybe even bring whats-her-name... (my wife) :lol:



$1000? Are you staying at the Marriot/Hilton? :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> It would be a 772 Mile / 13 hour drive for me. I would love to come down with my boat but I don't think its possible and I'm not sure either of my vehicles would make it #-o . Alright, whose coming down my way? (South Jersey) Maybe I could hitch a ride with Jim when he is pickin up Capt. Ahab...



If I drive, I will do that. (Depends if I have boat worthy to tow [-o< )


----------



## KMixson (Aug 23, 2008)

I would love to be there, but that is so far off I can't plan it right now. It is hard enough planning next week, much less next year. If at all possible I will be there. It depends on a lot of factors going on right now.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 23, 2008)

Jim said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I was sitting here being all bummed out that there would be no way I could partake in this event and then I realized this is for October _2009_. It is a 9 1/2 hour drive, prolly 11 with the boat but I might be able to make it. I can start saving for it right after Christmas. $25.00 a week tucked away will be $1000.00 by Oct. Maybe even bring whats-her-name... (my wife) :lol:
> ...



Is there a Hilton? Will Paris fluff my pilows for me?

Seriously, what's gas prices gonna be then? 1000+ miles round trip, gas for the boat, food, lodging for me and the wife (maybe). Plus any tourist crapola she wants to do there and back. I also have a friend that lives in Nashville so I would have to go visit him as well. Besides, any time we go on vacation it costs me a grand. :evil: I think the wife sees that as a goal.


----------



## DahFISH (Aug 24, 2008)

I have to pull the plug on my trip to Dale hollow  . I ran the numbers and its not pretty, around $500.0 in gas, throw in lodging and food for me and my boy and I'm up over a grand. witch really isnt that bad for what we were planning to do. But I just spent $1500 on a motor upgrade a month ago. And with my job tied directly to the housing and construction markets its just not going to happen for us this time around. Im looking forward to hearing the reports and wishing all that go good weather, safe travels and tight lines.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 24, 2008)

I haven't followed every post, since it's extremely doubtful I'd be able to make it (short of a lot going different between now & then), but if it's not been mentioned, have you guys given consideration to a campground? I doubt they'd be packed that time of the year, it'd be alot cheaper than lodging, folks would be able to socialize after fishing as well. Just a thought.....

ST


----------



## Popeye (Aug 24, 2008)

A campout sounds interesting but I'm not sure how cold it gets in the 3rd week of October in TN.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 25, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> A campout sounds interesting but I'm not sure how cold it gets in the 3rd week of October in TN.



It's normally not too bad. The weather around here can vary widely at that time of year but it definitely won't be below freezing. Most years it's probably low 50's at night and 65-70ish during the day, possibly warmer.


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 25, 2008)

Quakr is right on for the temps... usually very seasonable in the 50s-60s. However, there does not appear to be a lot of camping options... check out the link below for additional info.

https://www.dalehollow.com/camping.htm


----------



## Bubba (Aug 25, 2008)

What about this resort? Their prices seem to be a little more resonable, looks like they have a ton of cottages, plus they have camping(tent, rv) areas as well.....

https://www.starpointresort.com/home.htm


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2008)

Bubba said:


> What about this resort? Their prices seem to be a little more resonable, looks like they have a ton of cottages, plus they have camping(tent, rv) areas as well.....
> 
> https://www.starpointresort.com/home.htm



That one is on the list...Fishincop is doing some serious leg work for this get together and he will have his findings shortly. From there we will channel out a few options and go from there. I can't wait!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome! Can't wait. Sure we can't make it October of this year? :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 25, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > What about this resort? Their prices seem to be a little more resonable, looks like they have a ton of cottages, plus they have camping(tent, rv) areas as well.....
> ...



As Jim mentioned, I have been looking at and evaluating several resorts on Dale Hollow for our trip (emailing questions, etc.). As it happens, I will be in the Knoxville area late Ocober this year and plan to spend a day or so visiting and comparing several of the resorts. G3 and a few other members have already stayed at some of the places and I'll be PM'ing them for some thoughts also. I have requested (and already received) some brochures for some of the resorts. The bigest hurdle I have found is that these resorts are large marinas and cater to house boat rentals and annual slip rentals - plus their cabins. They are busy places, not small, private rsorts. Haven't found one that is more personal and private. That being said, I am focusing on such things as ammenities, location, security of our boats/equipment, cost, boat rental (for those that can't bring their own), etc., etc., etc. I have a spread sheet started with (so far) five resorts to compare - more will be added when I hear back from them personally. Looking at some subtle differences like do they have towells - or bring your own; is there a restaurant?; some cabins have bedrooms and "kitchen/Dining" others have "kitchen, dining & living" areas ("living areas means a couch, recliners, etc., rather than sitting around the kitchen table all evening). Are the docks covered? do they have electric? Are they free or additional charge? What type of boat rental? Jon boats, fishing boats, bass boats,etc -and how much? (not everyone can bring their boat). And, more recently, is there a camping area if some choose to bring a tent (or camper)? I think you will will find that our evaluations and assessment of the possibles will be very in depth and cover most everything before a decision is made.

I will funnel this information to Jim for his consideration. We all realize that there are a multitude of opinions and we can't please everyone, but we hope to be able to come to a decsion which is a happy medium and works well for everyone. BTW, I have also had at least one resort offer of a 15% discount for our group - hoping to have more similar offers as our group for the trip gets bigger.

Anyway, just an update on our research for now. I'm thinking a decsion woun't be made until our personal visits in October. Please keep forwarding thoughts, ideas suggestions, etc.... A well informed decision can't be made without input from everyone.....


----------



## Bubba (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, Thanks for all the research FishinCop! That's awesome! Can't wait to see what you come up with. :beer:


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 25, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Wow, Thanks for all the research FishinCop! That's awesome! Can't wait to see what you come up with. :beer:



Ditto what he said! Let me know if I can help in anyway.


----------



## seaarc (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like a possibility I have always wanted to check out Dale Hollow. World renowned for smallmouth 8) 

Dave


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 25, 2008)

seaarc said:


> Sounds like a possibility I have always wanted to check out Dale Hollow. World renowned for smallmouth 8)
> 
> Dave



"The largest smallmouth bass ever reported weighed 11 pounds, 15 ounces. It was caught in Dale Hollow Lake on the border between Tennessee and Kentucky in 1955."

https://www.grandfishingreport.com/pgs/lakeinfo/species/smallmouthbass/smallmouth.htm

'09 could be the year the record is broken :wink: 

ST


----------



## dunk50 (Jun 23, 2009)

Can someone take the time to tell me what this Rally is all about. How it works, anybody welcome, fees etc. Also, type of boats? I have a Tracker 1754 with 60hp tiller. OK for Dale Hollow??? Would like to bring my son down for a good time but we don't fish for crap! IM me or e-mail me if you will. Thanks


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 23, 2009)

dunk50 said:


> Can someone take the time to tell me what this Rally is all about. How it works, anybody welcome, fees etc. Also, type of boats? I have a Tracker 1754 with 60hp tiller. OK for Dale Hollow??? Would like to bring my son down for a good time but we don't fish for crap! IM me or e-mail me if you will. Thanks



Got to the first post in Watering Hole - https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4546 then go to the first page of the Dale Hollow topic. That explains it all....

Then go to the next post - the update on the dale hollow trip to see more ... https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9127

No fees (just your lodging) any boat, any TinBoater, not a rally, just a get together to meet, fish, socialize, etc. Families, single, kids, everyone is welcome. Check out Dale Hollow on line for the fishing info - but is is renown for Small Mouth, has everything else too - lg mouth, walleyes, crappies, whites, stripers, etc.....


----------



## Popeye (Jun 23, 2009)

dunk50 said:


> Can someone take the time to tell me what this Rally is all about. How it works, anybody welcome, fees etc. Also, type of boats? I have a Tracker 1754 with 60hp tiller. OK for Dale Hollow??? Would like to bring my son down for a good time but we don't fish for crap! IM me or e-mail me if you will. Thanks



Paul, you can fish next to me and I promise with the way I fish, you and your son will shine.


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2009)

dunk50 said:


> Can someone take the time to tell me what this Rally is all about. How it works, anybody welcome, fees etc. Also, type of boats? I have a Tracker 1754 with 60hp tiller. OK for Dale Hollow??? Would like to bring my son down for a good time but we don't fish for crap! IM me or e-mail me if you will. Thanks




Exactly how fishingcop explained it! It is just a social gathering with a little fishing thrown in. 
I will be renting a tiny boat there, so your boat will be more than perfect.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 23, 2009)

Popeye said:


> dunk50 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone take the time to tell me what this Rally is all about. How it works, anybody welcome, fees etc. Also, type of boats? I have a Tracker 1754 with 60hp tiller. OK for Dale Hollow??? Would like to bring my son down for a good time but we don't fish for crap! IM me or e-mail me if you will. Thanks
> ...



Paul... I've fished with Popeye (formally know as Flonderhead) before ............. watch out, he'll accuse you of cutting loose his lunkers when he gets them up to the boat  ------ actually, that sould be "lunker", not "lunkers" :lol: :lol: 

BTW did you mean you don't fish for "crap" or "carp" ??? :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Jun 23, 2009)

I think it was lunkers but you cut my line before he bit. :lol:


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 23, 2009)

Popeye said:


> I think it was lunkers but you cut my line before he bit. :lol:



Yeah, that's it, I have ESP and cut your line before they bite!!, yeah, that's it, yeah! I do that with everyone I fish with, so I don't get out fished, yeah, that's it, yeah..... :lol: Take me again with you and I'll show you how to catch the big ones, yeah, that's the ticket, yeah.... :wink:


----------



## Popeye (Jun 23, 2009)

How do you feel about riding in my boat out on Lake Michigan going after some Fall Kings? Fall they come in closer so we don't have to go out so deep. Closer in just in case the waves pick up. I have to take my kicker in for repairs (when ever I get more than 1 day off in a row).


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 23, 2009)

Popeye said:


> How do you feel about riding in my boat out on Lake Michigan going after some Fall Kings? Fall they come in closer so we don't have to go out so deep. Closer in just in case the waves pick up. I have to take my kicker in for repairs (when ever I get more than 1 day off in a row).



Actually, in all seriousness, I have always admired your ability to take you boat (sorry, don't know the style/size/etc) out so far into Lake Michigan... I don't think I'd have the nerve, let alone experience, to go out as far as you go on the big lake with the wave height that you challenge..... I'm comfortable in the Fox Chain, but I think I'd really like a bigger boat to head out into Michigan the way that you do... Your past posts prove the success of fishing out there, but.... I must say, I'm more comfortable facing an armed criminal (or at least before I retired) than I'd be out there with those big waves in a samll bass type boat like yours ------------- You've got my admiration on that for sure....


----------



## dunk50 (Jun 23, 2009)

yep, a little biten goin on there kids, (fishincop and Popeye), at this point I kinda envy you guys knowing each other. Thinking real serious about going but my son is taking the grandkids to Disneyworld in early Oct. soee I would be making the trip solo. (which I can do). None of you would happen to be Bourbon drinkers during the evening would you???? [-o< :wink:


----------



## Mossy535 (Jun 24, 2009)

dunk50 said:


> yep, a little biten goin on there kids, (fishincop and Popeye), at this point I kinda envy you guys knowing each other. Thinking real serious about going but my son is taking the grandkids to Disneyworld in early Oct. soee I would be making the trip solo. (which I can do). None of you would happen to be Bourbon drinkers during the evening would you???? [-o< :wink:



I have been acquainted with Mr. Jim Beam of Clermont, Ky for quite a few years now. I'm sure the three of us could strike up quite a conversation in the evenings.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 25, 2009)

Mossy535 said:


> dunk50 said:
> 
> 
> > yep, a little biten goin on there kids, (fishincop and Popeye), at this point I kinda envy you guys knowing each other. Thinking real serious about going but my son is taking the grandkids to Disneyworld in early Oct. soee I would be making the trip solo. (which I can do). None of you would happen to be Bourbon drinkers during the evening would you???? [-o< :wink:
> ...



Been an aquaintance of Jim myself for quite a while. Now, I'm sure a purist would find this offensive but he and I used to sit around enjoying some Diet Coke together. Not often did I ever drink it without a mixer.


----------



## dunk50 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, Popeye your in for a treat. I take mine with coke (not diet) also. Figure I paid for it, I can drink it like I want. But no JB for me. Old Weller Antique 107 or some Van Winkle or in a pinch Maker Mark. I'll have to try converting you at the Rally???


----------



## Popeye (Jun 25, 2009)

dunk50 said:


> Well, Popeye your in for a treat. I take mine with coke (not diet) also. Figure I paid for it, I can drink it like I want. But no JB for me. Old Weller Antique 107 or some Van Winkle or in a pinch Maker Mark. I'll have to try converting you at the Rally???



I've heard that Maker's Mark was pretty good stuff. Isn't that the stuff Martha Stewart drinks?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 25, 2009)

dunk50 said:


> Well, Popeye your in for a treat. I take mine with coke (not diet) also. Figure I paid for it, I can drink it like I want. But no JB for me. Old Weller Antique 107 or some Van Winkle or in a pinch Maker Mark. I'll have to try converting you at the Rally???



Sacrilege!!!! 

You don't mix good bourbon with coke!!! That's reserved for cheap swill like that stuff from TN. [-X 

Your drinking license is now in jeapordy of being revoked.

(so sayeth the man from KY with an affinity for our gift to the world) :mrgreen: 

Try yourself some Woodford Reserve if you haven't had it. I keep a bottle of it onhand for the run of the mill "medicinal" purposes.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 25, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> dunk50 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Popeye your in for a treat. I take mine with coke (not diet) also. Figure I paid for it, I can drink it like I want. But no JB for me. Old Weller Antique 107 or some Van Winkle or in a pinch Maker Mark. I'll have to try converting you at the Rally???
> ...




Guess I'm sacriligious, lol. In the winter, I drink Jim Beam Black mixed with coke (preferably pepsi) and very little ice.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 25, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Guess I'm sacriligious, lol. In the winter, I drink Jim Beam Black mixed with coke (preferably pepsi) and very little ice.



The only bourbon that you will normally see me drinking with a soft drink is Wild Turkey. There's something about it that just tastes "right" together.

Mixing with a soft drink just kills the subtle flavors of good bourbon. If I am going to mix with soft drinks, I will do it with the cheap stuff.


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2009)

none of that stuff for me....ever!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 25, 2009)

> You don't mix good bourbon with coke!!! That's reserved for cheap swill like that stuff from TN.



i recon yall wont like my old crow straight then eah :mrgreen: 

cant beat that kickin chicken w/ a pepsi

i like the sig jim, since i cant ever rember the dates when i get off work to call some campgrounds


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 25, 2009)

You guys are killing me with all this talk of Jimmy B since it is my drink of choice (w/coke for a nice relaxing beverage, or as a shot if i drink it straight). I will not be partaking in the festivities tho since after a night with Jim Im worthless the next day!!!!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 25, 2009)

Gettin' a little off-topic (Rally) here, but I took a tour of the Jack Daniels distillery (Lynchburg, TN) once, and I was surprised to find out that it's located in a dry county. :shock:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 25, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Gettin' a little off-topic (Rally) here,



Good thing there is a new thread for the rally. This one has officially been hijacked and derailed. :lol:


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 25, 2009)

At the risk of the wrath of all you bourban (KY, TN, whichever) folks, I gotta say I'm a Canadian blended whiskey man my self. V.O. or Windsor Canadian are my choices - only with ice and a splash of water - can't ruin the taste with sweet mixers like Coke, etc....


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 25, 2009)

Whiskey from TN is Tennessee Whiskey, not bourbon. Bourbon only comes from KY (and some place out west that just thinks that they are making bourbon :lol: ) Just a little tidbit of useless information. https://www1.american.edu/TED/kentuckybourbon.htm

I can't do Canadian whiskey. It has an almost chemical taste to me. I'm not sure if that's because it is highly blended or what.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 25, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Whiskey from TN is Tennessee Whiskey, not bourbon. *Bourbon only comes from KY* (and some place out west that just thinks that they are making bourbon :lol: ) Just a little tidbit of useless information. https://www1.american.edu/TED/kentuckybourbon.htm...


 8) 




> ...(and some place out west that just thinks that they are making bourbon)...


 :lol: 




Quackrstackr said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Gettin' a little off-topic (Rally) here,
> ...



Lol


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 25, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Whiskey from TN is Tennessee Whiskey, not bourbon. Bourbon only comes from KY (and some place out west that just thinks that they are making bourbon :lol: ) Just a little tidbit of useless information. https://www1.american.edu/TED/kentuckybourbon.htm
> 
> I can't do Canadian whiskey. It has an almost chemical taste to me. I'm not sure if that's because it is highly blended or what.




I can't do Jack Daniels - too harsh and doesn't go down smooth - no wonder everyone drinks it in Coke  

Canadian blended is smoooooth  Best on the rocks and maybe a splash of water


----------



## dunk50 (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright fishincop, I am almost certain I am going to make it to the rally. I am also certain I am going to bring a bottle to convert you to the DARK side. CANADIAN, BLENDED, YUK. By the time you get home you will have stopped at 30 carry outs looking for some of the good stuff to take back home with you home. Can anyone say LOT B :wink:

And this post was to put us back on topic as in ( I am almost certain I am going to make it to the rallly). :lol:


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 25, 2009)

dunk50 said:


> Alright fishincop, I am almost certain I am going to make it to the rally. I am also certain I am going to bring a bottle to convert you to the DARK side. CANADIAN, BLENDED, YUK. By the time you get home you will have stopped at 30 carry outs looking for some of the good stuff to take back home with you home. Can anyone say LOT B :wink:
> 
> And this post was to put us back on topic as in ( I am almost certain I am going to make it to the rallly). :lol:




Well, whether you convert me or not, I'm guessing I'm gonna have a good time letting you try :lol: :lol: BTW, my wife is from TN and in all our 30 plus years I've been down there lots & lots and drank Jack & other stuff, including some real good "shine" too, so I'm no stanger to the KY & TN taste in whiskey & bourbon   Can't help my northern upbringing keeps me coming back to Canadian blends as my favorite =P~


----------



## dunk50 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well then the challenge is on, but you should know that Jack and shine have nothing in common with a GOOD bourbon! You should also know that you CAN teach old dogs new tricks!! From the North or not, your in for a treat and like you said, it's all a good time!! Let's hope the fish co-operate.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 25, 2009)

With all this talk of drinking and socializing I could leave the boat and fishing gear home and still have a good time


----------



## dunk50 (Jun 25, 2009)

=D>


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 26, 2009)

dunk50 said:


> Well then the challenge is on, but you should know that Jack and shine have nothing in common with a GOOD bourbon! You should also know that you CAN teach old dogs new tricks!! From the North or not, your in for a treat and like you said, it's all a good time!! Let's hope the fish co-operate.



Well, I accept your challenge - I'll be more than happy to drink "your" good bourbon as you try to convert me.  It will be my pleasure to be open minded and have you teach me the finer things about "your" bourbon. :lol: Since you already have said that you don't have a taste for the Canadian blend that I drink, I guess it would be a waste of time to bring any to share with you. :wink: I'll just expect to be converted by drinking all of "your" GOOD bourbon, like you suggest.. =P~ =P~  

BTW, my fishing partner (Legbrkr's husband) is a Jack drinker - should I invite him to the challenge also so he too can drink "your" bourbon??? --- Just asking, cause ya know, he brings Jack and I bring V.O. when we go on trips, but I guess we don't need to if you're gonna provide "your" GOOD bourbon for us to be converted??   hic!!!


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 26, 2009)

Popeye said:


> With all this talk of drinking and socializing I could leave the boat and fishing gear home and still have a good time



But, don't forget Jean's famous chili  :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Jun 26, 2009)

Who wants to stand behind me the day after Jean's chili and a night of drinking bourbon and beer???


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 26, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Who wants to stand behind me the day after Jean's chili and a night of drinking bourbon and beer???



I'll pass on that - remember, I've been in a boat with you before :lol:


----------



## Bubba (Jun 26, 2009)

You guys will be laying in bed from a hangover of the mornings and i'll be out catching all those monster morning Smallmouth. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## whj812 (Jun 26, 2009)

Bubba said:


> You guys will be laying in bed from a hangover of the mornings and i'll be out catching all those monster morning Smallmouth. :mrgreen: :lol:




Not me..... 2 beers and Im done.....  LOL!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 26, 2009)

> Who wants to stand behind me the day after Jean's chili and a night of drinking bourbon and beer???



not me but i feel sorry for your droors the next morning :wink:


----------

